# Lounge > Sports >  >  Who's your favorite soccer team?

## Chantellabella

Brazil!!!

----------


## mackemdezzy

Sunderland .....

----------


## Florian Kornberger

Minnesota Thunder

----------


## Knuff

I'm used to British football so I root for Manchester United and Manchester City, both good teams. I'm also all for the Netherlands! WOOHOO!! Even if they had a crappy year last year.

----------


## Evo

Chelsea FC

----------


## Lost Control Again



----------


## On a level

Preston north end and england.

----------


## L

Don't do soccer la la la

----------


## Otherside



----------


## Lost Control Again

> 



Another Dons fan!  :boogie:   ::):

----------


## On a level

> Don't do soccer la la la



Soccer is the mother of all sports :-D

----------


## Cuchculan

Spurs

----------


## HoldTheSea

Sparta Augustow (Augustow, Poland), and KNVB (Royal Dutch Football Association)

----------


## JamieWAgain

? 
Sadly I don't follow soccer.
I love The Patriots, The Giants (yes, I know, but sometime you CAN have it all) for football, have to root for The University of Florida Gators and UCONN girls basketball teams.
And any cute golfer, but I have a few favorites.
Same with Tennis, which is my favorite.

But sadly, no soccer.

----------


## Cuchculan

17201439_10154475161113505_4282522783532583736_n.jpg

coys

----------


## MobileChucko

Well, I know that soccer is "The Sport" in many areas of the world, like Europe and South America, but for me in the USA, it is not my cup-of-tea, so to speak.  Football is our game in the States, and I am a New Orleans Saints fan.  I get into baseball too, especially as the season gets closer to the World Series.  Nice that we all have so many sports to choose from, as each to their own...  Chucko :first:

----------


## InvisibleGuy

For MLS, my kids, my parents and I are huge Houston Dynamo fans. We go to a few home games every season and they are just awesome. The crowd is obnoxious a.f. Their fans are veeery passionate about the game and their team. There have been sanctions placed against some our fans at away games, and there was a pretty infamous incident(s) at an away game, with the LA Galaxy. They're not afraid to say what's on their mind and the team, and the league, has had to ask them to stop using obscenities in their chants before.

I think they've toned down quite a bit, but they're still crazy a.f. if that makes any sense. Everyone throws orange streamers onto the field after we score.....they just completely gave up trying to stop that. Me and my kids are lucky enough to get 11th row seats, not far from mid field across from the team benches...and the section right above us chants during the game, led by one guy, then several section repeat what he says. It's not obscene but it's pretty embarrassing lol....they single out referees and certain players from opposing teams.

I never thought I would get into MLS but I really have, it's a pretty awesome game to watch live, esp.

----------

